# Iconoclast - 8 string progressive deathcore



## codyblast (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey people, just throwin my band up on here to spread our music a bit, hopefully you guys like it!

A little bit djenty, mainly groove / brutal / techy blasty groovey blasty stuff


http://www.facebook.com/iconoclastau
Iconoclast
Iconoclast | got-djent.com
IconoclastAU - YouTube

FFO: Ion Dissonance, Meshuggah, The Faceless, Molotov Solution, Alex Jones

If anyones interested, we play 8's in E A E A D g b e, and our bassist plays in drop A, and plays in the same octave as us when we go down to the low E, you can really hear it in the mix, could be cool for you guys to check out as there's a bit of a debate for dropping basses down to F# and lower or doubling up at the same pitch

Hope y'all dig y'all


----------



## McKay (Jan 18, 2013)

We have the same name, play similarish music and sing about the same themes.


----------



## Ruben_Necrosed (Jan 18, 2013)

wow, simply awesome!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 19, 2013)

Not my thing but I liked it! Great video as well!


----------



## Dommak89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Not too much into deathcore, but you have a real nice sound.
It's alway funny when you try to actually hear the lyrics 
Awesome nevertheless.



McKay said:


> We have the same name, play similarish music and sing about the same themes.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 19, 2013)

Not sure where the progressive aspect comes in... but it's really cool!  I definitely dig your sound!


----------



## codyblast (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, glad you dig the vid! If you wanna check it out further, theres a 5 track ep streaming in the links provided (see: bandcamp) 



McKay said:


> We have the same name, play similarish music and sing about the same themes.



Haha no way! just checked you guys out, got some awesome riffs in there man! Theres a handful bands across the globe with this same name, first core-ish one aside from us I've come across though haha!



JPhoenix19 said:


> Not sure where the progressive aspect comes in... but it's really cool!  I definitely dig your sound!



I assume you're referring to the vid? Yeah its our easiest/most digestible song, hence why we threw it out there first. The other tracks have a bit more self-indulgence in them if you wanna have a sus, nothing too crazy though! Gotta keep it slammin!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2013)

Progressive? lol?!?!


----------



## codyblast (Jan 21, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Progressive? lol?!?!



Okay so we don't sound like Dream Theater, but I like to think we're a bit more progressive (musically and lyrically) than your average 2-1-0-2-1-0-2-1-0 deathcore band

Does this count?


----------



## McKay (Jan 21, 2013)

codyblast said:


> Haha no way! just checked you guys out, got some awesome riffs in there man! Theres a handful bands across the globe with this same name, first core-ish one aside from us I've come across though haha!



Make sure you're checking out the right band since there are quite a few of us around and we're waiting for our EP to drop before putting any material online.

We probably lean a bit more towards the death metal side of things but it is weird how similar we are.  I mean it looks like you went with the same guy we were thinking of for artwork too.



That + breakdowns is kinda what we're like.


----------



## codyblast (Jan 21, 2013)

Dude that's a total hour of penance style riff, sounds sick!
The artwork dude is a guy I found through my old band, he's done a bunch of stuff for big name heavy bands so I wouldn't be suprised 
You heard Thy Art is Murder? Rad dudes with a similar sound to what you're playing there


----------



## McKay (Jan 22, 2013)

codyblast said:


> Dude that's a total hour of penance style riff, sounds sick!
> The artwork dude is a guy I found through my old band, he's done a bunch of stuff for big name heavy bands so I wouldn't be suprised
> You heard Thy Art is Murder? Rad dudes with a similar sound to what you're playing there



Yeah man we all love Thy Art, especially The Adversary. Got onto the guestlist on their first UK tour as I frequent some of the same places as their guitarist. Cool guys.


----------

